# Would other lights screw up the lighting schedule?



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I plan on using a light on a timer to keep for my hedgie and I plan on keeping him/her in my living room. But what I'm wondering is if I have the main lights on in the living room after the timer turns the cage lights off will screw up the hedgie's lighting schedule?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

For most hedgehogs, yeah, a bit. Having lights on longer won't cause hibernation or anything, but a lot of hedgies won't come out and do their usual activities with lights on. Some have to have complete darkness with no light at all before they'll come out and eat, wheel, etc. So make sure he's still getting a good amount of actual darkness if he doesn't come out while you have the living room lights on. This may require you to turn the lights off by a certain time, or even to stay out of the living room after midnight or something like that, if at all possible. Since I stay up until 2-3 am sometimes, I typically leave my room and stay downstairs after 11 pm (when Lily's lights go out) so that she has a chance to come out and eat and wheel before I come back up and go to bed.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. I might have to reconsider the living room idea and put him/her in the spare upstairs room.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are some people that cover their cages at night to keep the light out, you could try that and see if it works for you.


----------

